# How to make a registration box work



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a registration box on my website and I am trying to get it to work and linked to the forums. I have phpbb forums installed and running I just need to know how to set up the registration box.

here is a link to my site if you need to see the source code or anything.
http://nextgenerationgaming.net/index.html


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Could you post some code(s) that deal with new user registration?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure what you mean


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

I can't find the registration page at all.


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://nextgenerationgaming.net/forum/ucp.php?mode=register&sid=ab3696ff827302425bf209e90a5cb955


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

It seems to be working. I'm not really sure what you're asking for I think. What is it exactly you're trying to do?


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

If you go to my website on everyday you see login box. I want to find a way to link that to the forums. How do I do that


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Sadly I'm working on my brother's MacBook at the moment or I'd rewrite this to be legible, but I've got 2-3 projects going right now and I will help if you need it, but the basic idea is to adapt this form to the form on your index page and have it login to your forums.

It looks like there is a redirect that goes automatically to your forum, if you want this then leave it, if not you might need to edit some of your forums PHP--or make a new login php file... which is a little to a lot more complicated depending on the forum's you are using.

Also, if there is a seperate login for the site itself, you might want to send the information to both of the files, it doesn't look like that is the case, but if you want to do this as well... it'd be a little more complicated.

Give the code below a read through and see if it makes sense to you. Post back with any questions and I and/or one of my buddies here in this little section will help you out. I'll check back in when I can, but it is a bit complicated at the moment.


```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td style="background:url(./styles/X-Treme_Red/theme/images/box_08.png) repeat;" width="41" height="100%"></td>
<td>
<table class="tablebg" width="100%" cellspacing="1">
   <tr>	<td class="row1" width="50%">
		<p class="genmed">In order to login you must be registered. Registering takes only a few moments but gives you increased capabilities. The board administrator may also grant additional permissions to registered users. Before you register please ensure you are familiar with our terms of use and related policies. Please ensure you read any forum rules as you navigate around the board.</p>

		<p class="genmed" align="center">
			<a href="./ucp.php?mode=terms">Terms of use</a> | <a href="./ucp.php?mode=privacy">Privacy policy</a>
		</p>
	</td>
		<td class="row2">
	
		<table align="center" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="4" style="width: 100%;">
		
		<tr>
			<td valign="top" ><b class="gensmall">Username:</b></td>
			<td><input class="post" type="text" name="username" size="25" value="" tabindex="1" />
									<br /><a class="gensmall" href="./ucp.php?mode=register">Register</a>
							</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td valign="top" ><b class="gensmall">Password:</b></td>
			<td>
				<input class="post" type="password" name="password" size="25" tabindex="2" />
				<br /><a class="gensmall" href="./ucp.php?mode=sendpassword">I forgot my password</a>			</td>
		</tr>
					<tr>
				<td> </td>
				<td><input type="checkbox" class="radio" name="autologin" tabindex="3" /> <span class="gensmall">Log me on automatically each visit</span></td>
			</tr>
						<tr>
				<td> </td>
				<td><input type="checkbox" class="radio" name="viewonline" tabindex="4" /> <span class="gensmall">Hide my online status this session</span></td>
			</tr>
				</table>
	</td>
</tr>

<tr>
	<td class="cat" colspan="2" align="center"><input type="hidden" name="redirect" value="index.php" />
<input type="hidden" name="sid" value="23f6913c682213c138fd5c6bc116e62e" />
<input type="submit" name="login" class="btnmain" value="Login" tabindex="5" /></td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok that makes some sense to me but not much at all. I am not very good with php at all. I know your busy and thats ok if when you get time please post back with instructions on what I am do step by step or if needed I can also give you access to the forum/website. I have xfire,steam,aim and msn so we can also chat on their. I also have a teamspeak 3 and vent we can chat on.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Once I get a decent desktop working I can rewrite the page for you, but basically, you need to recreate the form that is on your forum's login page, on your index page. It's not overly complicated, but this isn't my laptop and I am not awake enough to figure out how AIM works on here


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok I understand. I will start reading up on php and stuff so when you do help me It will be easier for you.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Do you mean login or registration? I just noticed that...


----------



## kraze1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

login basically what I want is when you enter your information in their it will redirect you to the forums but you will be logged in.


----------

